# Lactating Nanny?



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

My mouse Frannie had a litter of 13, and I culled it to 4 does and 2 bucks... Anyways, The nanny of this litter was 1 nipple that looks like all the nipples on Frannie, i.e., red, large, etc. Only ONE though, it's weird. Is there any way that she started lactating because she is around babies and is helping care for them? She's a great nanny, she is -always- in the nest when Fran is out.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

If she was lactating, all her nipples should be affectet. The hormones circulate in the blood stream and are transportet everywhere, not only one teat.
since it is only one an irritation of some other kind is more likely in my opinion.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay. So what could be wrong?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Nannies _can_ lactate (especially if they're related and have lived together for a long time), but it's not common. How many babies are there?

It's possible that there are just enough babies for the mother, plus one, and the "leftover" baby always turns to the nanny? I don't know why it would be the same nipple, though...


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Could it maybe be the start of a mammary tumor?


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Frizzle said:


> Could it maybe be the start of a mammary tumor?


Oh no. I hope not. That's awful


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Frizzle said:


> Could it maybe be the start of a mammary tumor?


It could be, but you can't tell just from looking at it. Could be simply inflammated, too.
I definitely would keep a close eye on it to see if it grows or changes.


----------

